# Ak-47 brands



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know what make of ak to look for? And what magazines are best? 
Thaanks.


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

it depends how much you want to spend. The cheapest ones are usually romanian, and then the higher end are Bulgarian, Chinese, Russian...etc


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

we used Russian ones,,,here is a good manual if you can find I beleive it is similar to the one were given

DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY
OPERATOR'S MANUAL FOR

AK-47 ASSAULT RIFLE

PRODUCED BY 203d MILITARY INTELLIGENCE BATTALION


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

siaga is made by the original factory in russia and very resonable priced..check one out online...


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Depends what your looking for. 
Milled reveiver are better than stamped but cost alot more and are harder to find. Krebs are top of the line. Armory's are also well made. Most common are Romanian usually imported by Century. They are functional but sloppy. Have to look out for canted front sights and loose mag wells. Good news is there cheaper than most others. Bulgarian are well made but hard to find and very pricy. Very well made Ak at a good price right now are Polish Tantals. They are AK74's chambered for 5.45x39 which is cheaper than 7.62. Century and Interarms are both importing these with all #s matching part groups on US made receivers. Drawback is mags are more expensive than AK47 mags. Post more on what your looking for.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Most your major brands have already been covered just to add some more.
Norinco has some Chinese models out there. My friend has a post ban w/ thumb hole stock and cut bayonet lug. Its a decent shooter, I think he picked it up a few years ago for about $400. Ohio Rapid fire had some decently priced AK's that they built up on their own receivers. Their web site is a bit out of date, but the price on there starts at $400 and up. http://www.ohiorapidfire.com/ 

You could also do a build on a parts kit. The kits seem to range $250 and up. Receivers are all over the place depending on quality $100 + and 922 parts are probably going to be $75+. Most gun smiths do builds (barrel timing and head space) for about $100. Good luck on your AK hunt, its a tough time to be in the gun market right now, but if you are persistent and explore all options you don't have to pay out the rear like some suckers.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got a romanian stamped receiver and its got several, several thousands of rounds thru it. ive had zero problems with it. as a mater of fact i know and shoot with several gentlemen who own all makes of ak's and i dont ever remember any of us ever having any problems, chineese, russian, romanian. i like to keep it good and lubed with WD40 when at the range shooting. dont be afraid to give it a good soaking even it its too hot to touch, she'll just smoke a bit.lol. get the mags with the steel followers, the military quality ones. you can tell a cheep mag when you pick one up. IMO, i honestly dont see the need to spend a 1000 dollars on one, they all shoot very good. theres a reason the AK-47 is called the greatest assault rifle ever. those babys keep on going and going and going...mikhail kalashnikov got it right. IMO


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I own a Romy WASR and am glad I bought it. There were some that tried to tell me they were no good, but I love mine. These are the lowest priced, be prepared to spend at least 500. This will buy you the rifle, a 30 round mag, an oiler, cleaning kit, and a sling.

The problems you will find with the WASR are mag wobble, these rifles do not have the dimples on the side to hold the mag tight. There are ways to fix it if you look around the web. You can also find mags that will fit tighter and eliminate the wobble, you just have to look around and see what fits good. I have many Eastern Bloc steel mags and some fit tight yet some wobble. 

Make sure the front sight is not canted. Many of these WASR were made with canted front sights. If you don't know what cant is, look it up before buying.

Buy lots of mags with it as they will probably not be availible in the future. Stay away from Tapco synthetic mags, stay with steel military varieties.

Heres is one of my favorite places to buy ak stuff from. www.classicarms.us

Good luck, you sure picked a bad time to get into the ak game but I guess later is better then never.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm going to buy a chinese norinco for $600. I've look edat quite a few lately, and it sounds like norincos are decent for the money. I should have bought one last year, but at that point I wasn't worried about my personal security in the future.


----------



## Tuckerp229 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know of one to stay away from , that is if you wish to have the traditional pistol grip style. Those that are the result of the AWB from the Clinton era with the thumb hole stock, I think they are called the MAK 90. These require very strict conversion to make them legal with the pistol grip style stock. The parts involved and the general cost of this AK usually add up to more than buying a pre or post ban AK. I nearly suckered for one because it seemed to be priced so reasonably compared to the other AK's.


----------

